# Ari fuzzy Wuzzy Coat



## Aristotle (Nov 12, 2012)

At what point do I give up? I have been growing Ari coat out. I wanted it long and sleek and pretty but his hair is fuzzy Wuzzy and he gets wider and wider. He looks like he weighs 20 pds cause his hair sticks out straight. Should I just give up? Or should I continue to let it grow and see if it will lay down. If I let him air dry he looks like Bob Marley so I blow him out and I use lots of conditioner. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That boy does have a fuzzy wuzzy coat! Ari reminds me of my beloved Miss Lady. She didn't have a terrible coat when it was short, but the few times I tried to let it grow she ended up with a little white Afro that put ten pounds on her.

The nice thing with a coat like that is that it works great for a puppy cut. Lady did great in a longer puppy coat, 2-3 inches tops.That texture even looks great short, 3/4" for the warmer months.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

He does look so cute though. I think either short or long Ari will look adorable.


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 12, 2012)

What's weird is his facial hair is sleek and a totally different texture than his back and legs...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Aristotle said:


> What's weird is his facial hair is sleek and a totally different texture than his back and legs...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lady had a combination coat, too. Her face, ears and body were fairly sleek but her legs and chest were very cottony.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

If you have the patience, let it grow more to see if the weight will help. Or do the town and country where the body is close and legs and face longer. That way he would be quite so fluffy in the middle. But he's adorable short too. :wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel 's coat is very cottony,and very fluffy! The length really didn't do much to change the puffiness! I am going to get hers cut for summer. Her head legs and chest are silky, but the rest is really really fluffy! Ari is adorable fluffy coat and all!!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I find that when I use the Kinky Kurly Knot Today product on her right after her bath, it tames the hair and its not as wild. I know you said you are using lots of conditioner, is it leave in? Maybe that could make a difference? either way, they look so cute short or long.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Emily had a fluffy coat, she looked huge in full coat ,had to use lots of product and she'd look good for a day then "poof" right back out. Sasha's was a combination,she looked big and fluffy at times too. Bitsy has the perfect silky coat but she hates being groomed.Rylee has the silky coat too but hard to keep him a clean under body because he's a boy and pees on his fur.
So everyone is short now,saves me hours of grooming and days of bathing...


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Kristy, I know what you are talking about. Ollie just gets wider and wider if I let his coat grow and that makes his head look out of proportion! As soon as warm weather gets here he is getting cut down on his body. What is the cut called where the body is cut shorter but the legs are still long?


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

You can ask your groomer to thin his hair around, like layer it and see if that helps. 
Dominic got his first haircut 3 weeks ago and I love it, long legs and tail and short hair. It's easier to maintain and to wear jackets plus he doesn't look chubby anymore. 























Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

He is very handsome!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

kristy i'm with you , my maltese Teddy has fuzzy wuzzy hair , i took 2 hours to bath wash and condition his hair , sadly once dried he looked lovely for just a day or so ,then his hair began to frizz agai , i have up this week if the weather warms up he to is getting clipped .


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper is the same way......fuzzy wuzzy. His ears, face, underside and tail are nice and smooth but his body, top of his head and legs just poof out like a wild man if the hair even starts to get long :w00t:. Thats why I just keep him short. Here he is just before his last haircut. Look how chubby the poofiness makes him look. He's really not chubby at all!


----------

